# collector coins



## rogercm98 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am going to the US next week. In the bank I have Mexican collectable coins valued at around $5,000.00. I really want to bring them back in my luggage. Does anyone know the procedure? 
Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rogercm98 said:


> I am going to the US next week. In the bank I have Mexican collectable coins valued at around $5,000.00. I really want to bring them back in my luggage. Does anyone know the procedure?
> Thanks


Under $10,000 USD it is not required to declare them. However, I am not sure I would announce the fact on a public forum.

http://www.mapchick.com/customs1057.pdf


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Under $10,000 USD it is not required to declare them. However, I am not sure I would announce the fact on a public forum.
> 
> http://www.mapchick.com/customs1057.pdf


It seems to apply only to money, specie, or monetary instruments, but not to collectibles. I doubt if the coins are currency.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would not put them in checked luggage. They might not arrive.


----------



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Are there listings for gold coins on Mexican bank webpages ?


----------



## rogercm98 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Collectible coins*

You can bring in collector coins as long as their value as collectible coins does not exceed ten thousand dollars. Several Mexican friends checked for me. I couldn't check their info though because I got the green light and walked out of aduana with a big smile on my face.


----------

